
British Library releases over a million public domain images - ghosh
https://www.flickr.com/photos/britishlibrary
======
tired_man
PSA: If you access the image link which leads you to the Library, you can
DOWNLOAD THE BOOKS!

That may not appeal to many everyone. It's sure lent a new direction to my
day's work!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://boingboing.net/2015/08/05/british-library-releases-
ov...](http://boingboing.net/2015/08/05/british-library-releases-over.html),
which points to this.

